# bastrop bayou tournament



## corndog (Jun 27, 2007)

were holding our 6th Annual Fishing Tourn on May 2nd thru May 4th. Entry fee is 30.00 dollars and it's 100% pay back. You can enetr at Marlin Marina on Bastrop Bayou. The tournament keeps all fish brough in for a fish fry on Sat evening along with Keroke. Any info needed e-mail at kstanford @clute pd.com or call 979-482-7335


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

where do we go to sign up?


----------



## corndog (Jun 27, 2007)

You can sign up at either Bastrop Marina or Marlin Marnia across the bayou or you can call 979482-7335 or 979-248-1470


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

What's the payout corndoga?


----------



## corndog (Jun 27, 2007)

Spitfire
The payout is 100%. We go in this tournament with 0 and when it's over we have 0 money. All the money comes from approx 50 sponsors this year and the fisherman's money. Last year the payout was $1000.00 1st $800.00 second and $500 3rd .

This year 1st,2nd and 3rd all gets plaques along with the money and all 1st places will recieve a custom rod donated by Texas Rodworks


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool I'll check the dates to see if I can make it!


----------



## jhfishersofmen (Apr 14, 2006)

*???????*

Is is too late to enter for the tournament today?


----------

